# Calling all Linux Experts: I've got a million questions...



## nvidia (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi guys,
I really like to start using Linux.. But i'm a noob. Everytime i install linux i will have some problem or the other and ill just format the drive containing Linux. But this time i thought, i could start to learn something from this forum.
I'm using Ubuntu that was given in Digit December DVD.

Back to my topic -
First i need to install my graphics  driver. It asked me to log in as root.. With great difficulty i logged in as root. When i double click on the file which has a .run extention, it opens a dialog box and there i chose "run in terminal"
I get an error there...  It says - " ERROR: You appear to be running an X Server; Please exit X before installing. For further details, please see the section INSTALLING THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver download page at www.nvidia.com"
Well.. What do i do?


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 2, 2008)

Since you are running ubuntu, it has the restricted drivers manager,
if i remember correctly,
try installing you driver through it, instead of manually.

Regards,
ray


----------



## nvidia (Feb 2, 2008)

Where can i find that "restricted drivers manager" thing?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 2, 2008)

I too have decided to start using linux  2day.And i too get many probs when i install linux
I have Dled ubuntu7.10 64 bit alternate cd and ubuntu 8.04 alpha 4 64bit.which one should i install??
i hope nvidia8800 doesnt mind me questioning on his thread.
I asked here coz i didnt want to start a new thread


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 2, 2008)

System > Administration > Restricted Driver Manager

Regards,
ray


----------



## nvidia (Feb 2, 2008)

^^No problem if you question here Sunny.. Even ill get to learn more

I tried that Restricted Drivers Manager thing. When i click on enable option, it says 


> Enable the Driver?
> 
> NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (latest cards)
> 
> ...


But when i click on Enable driver, it asks me to insert the cd -


> Please insert the disk labeled:
> Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071017)
> in drive /cdrom/


Which CD to insert??


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 2, 2008)

the ubuntu cd u got with digit


----------



## praka123 (Feb 2, 2008)

@both of u guys-finish ur installation and use "vesa" driver for graphics to boot into Gnome.then configure internet and d/l using restricted driver manager the *nvidia driver 169.09 -*supporting the nvidia 8xxx series(expect  more better driver later)

Dont give up so soon.. the xorg.conf u guys needs to use should be generated later by running below commands after installation and login into Gnome in vesa mode.

install latest nvidia-driver from restricted manager;then run in a terminal  "telinit 1" to a root terminal.now run:

```
sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
```
select "nvidia" as driver and finish.
later in the same vtty,
edit using "nano" editor the "device" section of ur /etc/X11/xorg.conf as:
in a terminal "sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
browse to below section and edit as below

```
[B]Section "Device"
	Identifier	"nVidia Corporation"
	Driver		"nvidia"
	BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
	Option          "AddARGBVisuals"        "True"
        Option          "AddARGBGLXVisuals"     "True"
        Option         "RenderAccel" "true"
        Option         "DisableGLXRootClipping" "true"
        Option          "NoLogo"        "True"
        Option          "UseEdidDpi"   "FALSE"
        Option          "DPI"   "96 x 96"
EndSection[/B]
```
add below lines in a new line after  "section device":

```
Section "Extensions"
    Option "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```


save by pressing "CTRL+O" and exit as "CTRL+X".

press "ctrl+D" to exit the terminal,now it will boot into ur Gnome desktop.
see,if graphics are smooth.check Direct rendering by opening a terminal(in menu Applications>Accsrs>terminal)


```
glxinfo |grep direct
```
^check whether it shows "yes" or "NO"
If "Yes" ur Graphics is configured properly 

Try this guys!dont leave this in a jiffy


----------



## nvidia (Feb 2, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> the ubuntu cd u got with digit


Tried that. Got this error -


> Another synaptic is running
> 
> There is another synaptic running in non-interactive mode. Please wait for it to finish first.


----------



## shady_inc (Feb 2, 2008)

Regarding the CD-ROM thing, Go to System>Administration>Software Sources.Enter your password.Under "Ubuntu Software" tab, uncheck the entry under "Installable From CD-ROM/DVD".


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 2, 2008)

@ praka thnx a lot


----------



## praka123 (Feb 2, 2008)

OK.I checked the gutsy nvidia version which is 100.14.19 which supports 8xxx series partially only.
you should get latest nvidia driver *169.09* for full support which unfortunately missing in default Ubuntu gutsy installation.for that,you have to wait for the new drivers to hit gutsy.although this driver is provided with *hardy beta* .


----------



## nvidia (Feb 2, 2008)

@praka,
It said "NO" after i did all that 
I dont understand the things like "boot into your gnome desktop"


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 2, 2008)

@praka-i have hardy alpha 4 also.Dled it 2day
shudi install it?? does it have the new look with the dock??
or where can i get the new look of hardy??


----------



## nvidia (Feb 2, 2008)

Can somebody atleast tell me how to make fonts look a little more beautiful in Linux?


----------



## hellknight (Feb 2, 2008)

> Back to my topic -
> First i need to install my graphics  driver. It asked me to log in as root.. With great difficulty i logged in as root. When i double click on the file which has a .run extention, it opens a dialog box and there i chose "run in terminal"
> I get an error there...  It says - " ERROR: You appear to be running an X Server; Please exit X before installing. For further details, please see the section INSTALLING THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver download page at www.nvidia.com"
> Well.. What do i do?



its simple,
1. firstly copy the drivers to your home folder
2. Then make sure you've kernel-source & GCC packages installed.
3. After that hit Ctrl+Alt+F1
3. Login as normal user and issue init 3
4. Then go to your home folder by cd /home/username
5. then type sh N(followed by tab, it'll complete the driver name)
6. Agree to everything , your drivers will be installed
7. Reboot by issuing sudo reboot command

The other way as explained by other forum members is easier than this which is restricted driver manager


----------



## CadCrazy (Feb 3, 2008)

Visit here to see step by step procedure to install nvidia graphics driver provided by nvidia.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 3, 2008)

^^
thnx cad.i also had some probs with hardy.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 3, 2008)

@cad crazy: I tried your method and everything went fine. I think the graphics driver is now installed 
Thanks a loot..
How do i check if its working correctly?

Ive got another problem now...
How do i install the mp3 and other format codecs? I cant listen to music on Linux
But i can hear some system sounds...


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 3, 2008)

Try this in a terminal,


> glxinfo | grep direct


it will tell you if direct rendering is enabled.

You can use


> glxgears


to find the fps

If you got the latest ubuntu,
trying to play a file through totem/rhythmbox will download it AFAIK

Regards,
ray


----------



## nvidia (Feb 3, 2008)

^^Hey thanks.. Graphics driver is configured... It said yes!
I did not get your point about the audio thing....
When i play a file a media player thing will open and display the following message  -


> Search for suitable codec?
> The required software to play this file is not installed. You need to install suitable codecs to play media files. Do you want to search for a codec that supports the selected file?
> The search will also include software which is not officially supported.
> Cancel / Search


When i click on Search, a new window will open which says


> Install Multimedia Codecs


under this window i can see two codecs.
When i click on any of the two, another window opens which says -


> Confirm installation of restricted software?
> The use of this software may be restricted in some countries. You must verify that one of the following is true:
> 
> • These restrictions do not apply in your country of legal residence
> ...


When i click on Confirm it says


> The list of applications is not availabe
> 
> Click on 'Reload' to load it. To reload the list you need a working internet connection.
> Cancel / Reload


When i press Reload, a window will open which says downloading and then it will disappear.
nothing happens.. What do i do?


----------



## praka123 (Feb 3, 2008)

^hehe!make sure u have internet connected in ur ubuntu box  that app is trying to download from www those necessary plugins!


----------



## nvidia (Feb 3, 2008)

^^How do i make sure "ubuntu box" is connected to the internet?
I'm browsing from Ubuntu itself so i guess its connected... 
And Btw, is there any way to install it offline? Im on low bandwidth... Just 1 GB limit...


----------



## CadCrazy (Feb 3, 2008)

I can send you cd with packages for offline installation if you want


----------



## nvidia (Feb 3, 2008)

^^Can you tell me the approximate size which these files will be?
And will they be able to play all the files? Has digit provided it in any of its DVDs?


----------



## CadCrazy (Feb 3, 2008)

visit *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=73538
and download gstreamer package(around 5 MB) for enabling sound

For online method go here


----------



## nvidia (Feb 3, 2008)

^^I installed gstreamer from terminal as you have mentioned in your thread... But it couldnt play the file... 
So i thought to reisntall it and typed sudo apt-get install gstreamer*
and then something was displayed in terminal. In the last line it was mentioned to remove gstreamer - type "sudo apt-get autoremove"
I thought if i could unistall and then reinstall the app then the problem would be solved and i used this command in terminal -

```
sudo apt-get autoremove gstreamer*
```

And it started to remove almost everything. I closed terminal when it was completed and now i cant see any media players, open offics and the worst thing is i cant use terminal. The icon is seen in Apps > Accessories > terminal.
But when i click on it, it says -


> Could not launch menu item
> Failed to execute child process "gnome-terminal" (No such file or directory)
> (ok)


What do i do??
 Should i reinstall Ubuntu to get terminal and others back again??


----------



## CadCrazy (Feb 3, 2008)

I think you messed up your ubuntu-desktop package 

insert your gusty gibbon cd and press ctrl+alt+F1 to start command prompt and login. then type

sudo apt-cdrom add
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart


----------



## nvidia (Feb 4, 2008)

Guys i have heard that there is something like Aero in Linux also... Is it true? How do i enable it??


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> I can send you cd with packages for offline installation if you want


but he is in bangalore. I can be more useful. I can give it to you personally. Just tell me what you want.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 4, 2008)

^^See post #29...


----------



## shady_inc (Feb 4, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> Guys i have heard that there is something like Aero in Linux also... Is it true? How do i enable it??


Compiz Fusion.It's far better than Aero.
Do a sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager to download it.After installing, Right click desktop>Change Background>Visual effects and select Select Custom.Then click Preferences to edit the settings and enable all cool effects.!


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 4, 2008)

Yeah dude, Linux does have smthin like Aero.
Its called Compiz-Fusion.
Its already installed with Ubuntu, all you gotta do is enable it.
Follow this excellent tutorial.
*www.howtoforge.com/compiz-fusion-ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon-nvidia-geforce-fx-5200

Regards,
ray


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2008)

*Installing Compiz Fusion*

 Open the Synaptic Package Manager (System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager):
 *images.howtoforge.com/images/compiz_fusion_ubuntu_gutsy_gibbon_nvidia_geforce_fx_5200/11.jpg
(JavaScript must be enabled in your browser to view the large image as an image overlay.)
 Type in the root password: 
 *images.howtoforge.com/images/compiz_fusion_ubuntu_gutsy_gibbon_nvidia_geforce_fx_5200/12.jpg
(JavaScript must be enabled in your browser to view the large image as an image overlay.)
 Use the Search function and search for compizconfig: 
 *images.howtoforge.com/images/compiz_fusion_ubuntu_gutsy_gibbon_nvidia_geforce_fx_5200/14.jpg
(JavaScript must be enabled in your browser to view the large image as an image overlay.)
 You should find the package compizconfig-settings-manager in the results. Click on it and select Mark for Installation: 
 *images.howtoforge.com/images/compiz_fusion_ubuntu_gutsy_gibbon_nvidia_geforce_fx_5200/15.jpg
(JavaScript must be enabled in your browser to view the large image as an image overlay.)
 Accept that package's dependencies by clicking on Mark: 
 *images.howtoforge.com/images/compiz_fusion_ubuntu_gutsy_gibbon_nvidia_geforce_fx_5200/16.jpg
(JavaScript must be enabled in your browser to view the large image as an image overlay.)
 Afterwards, you should also select the packages emerald and gnome-compiz-manager for installation (you can use the Search fuction again to find them): 
 *images.howtoforge.com/images/compiz_fusion_ubuntu_gutsy_gibbon_nvidia_geforce_fx_5200/17.jpg
(JavaScript must be enabled in your browser to view the large image as an image overlay.)
 *images.howtoforge.com/images/compiz_fusion_ubuntu_gutsy_gibbon_nvidia_geforce_fx_5200/18.jpg
(JavaScript must be enabled in your browser to view the large image as an image overlay.)
 *images.howtoforge.com/images/compiz_fusion_ubuntu_gutsy_gibbon_nvidia_geforce_fx_5200/19.jpg
(JavaScript must be enabled in your browser to view the large image as an image overlay.)
 *images.howtoforge.com/images/compiz_fusion_ubuntu_gutsy_gibbon_nvidia_geforce_fx_5200/20.jpg
(JavaScript must be enabled in your browser to view the large image as an image overlay.)
 Next, click on the Apply button:
 *images.howtoforge.com/images/compiz_fusion_ubuntu_gutsy_gibbon_nvidia_geforce_fx_5200/21.jpg
(JavaScript must be enabled in your browser to view the large image as an image overlay.)
 Confirm your selection by clicking on Apply again: 
 *images.howtoforge.com/images/compiz_fusion_ubuntu_gutsy_gibbon_nvidia_geforce_fx_5200/22.jpg
(JavaScript must be enabled in your browser to view the large image as an image overlay.)
 Afterwards, the packages are being downloaded and installed: 
 *images.howtoforge.com/images/compiz_fusion_ubuntu_gutsy_gibbon_nvidia_geforce_fx_5200/23.jpg
(JavaScript must be enabled in your browser to view the large image as an image overlay.)
 *images.howtoforge.com/images/compiz_fusion_ubuntu_gutsy_gibbon_nvidia_geforce_fx_5200/24.jpg
(JavaScript must be enabled in your browser to view the large image as an image overlay.)
 After all packages have been installed, you can close the Synaptic Package Manager: 
 *images.howtoforge.com/images/compiz_fusion_ubuntu_gutsy_gibbon_nvidia_geforce_fx_5200/25.jpg
(JavaScript must be enabled in your browser to view the large image as an image overlay.)

damn... raraven beat me to it


----------



## nvidia (Feb 4, 2008)

Guys i just figured it out...
Goto System > Preferences > Appearance and there under Visual Effects Select Ultra...
There is something like Flip3d... Looks real cool!!!
@ray: How is that different from what i have enabled?


*Im unistalling Windows Vista today.*

Edit: That was fast MetalheadGautam Thanks...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> Guys i just figured it out...
> Goto System > Preferences > Appearance and there under Visual Effects Select Ultra...
> There is something like Flip3d... Looks real cool!!!
> @ray: How is that different from what i have enabled?
> ...


Continue exploring your ubuntu. The best way to enjoy it is by discovering features yourself. 

*And DON'T UNINSTALL WINDOWS VISTA UNLESS YOU HAVE FINALLY DITCHED GAMING. YOUR 8600GT IS GOOD ENOUGH FOR RUNNING SEVERAL LATEST GAMES AT LOW SETTINGS. ENJOY THE CARD WHEN YOU CAN.*

And yes, there are several good games for Linux. Unreal Tournament series, Quake Series, Doom Series, Gears of War, etc are the best examples. Many of them have linux installers within the installer DVD/CD. Try installing them to see the FPS boost compared to Vi$ta.

You might want to check out Quake3 based free games like Urban Terror, OpenArena, etc.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 4, 2008)

Since others are already helping you guys I haf nothing much to say, but one advice I'd give is: Use the 32-bit version rather than 64bit version (wherever applicable). Giving this advice since I saw 64-bit ubuntu somewhere inthe thread.

Secondly, for noobs its not advisable to use the alpha/beta (ubuntu 8.04) versions.



nvidia8800 said:


> @ray: How is that different from what i have enabled?


Its the same but in the order which you did. First it says to enable Compiz Fusion and it automatically detects the card and installs the 3D driver. Then it enables compiz fusion. In the last part it deals with installing Compiz fusion settings Manager, which is like an advanced control panel for tweaking compiz settings (which you can follow since you've alrady done the first 2 parts).



nvidia8800 said:


> *Im unistalling Windows Vista today.*


You may still need it for most of your DX10 games


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Since others are already helping you guys I haf nothing much to say, but one advice I'd give is: Use the 32-bit version rather than 64bit version (wherever applicable). Giving this advice since I saw 64-bit ubuntu somewhere inthe thread.
> 
> Secondly, for noobs its not advisable to use the alpha/beta (ubuntu 8.04) versions.


not just for n00bs, even for some semi-intermediate users its not advisable to use Hardy. Just wait till its release. Learn to grow some patience.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 4, 2008)

^^I have Windows XP for Gaming.. Im uninstalling Windows Vista...
And Btw, will your method of enabling compiz-fusion thing download some stuff from the internet?

I need to enable that gstreamer codec. I downloaded that 5.8MB file from the internet according to CadCrazy's thread.. See post #26 in this thread and see the offline method.
I downloaded that 5 MB file. I got a .zip file. how do i install from this?

P.S: This default Compiz-Fusion thing that i enabled ROCKS!!! And the way windows behaves when you drag it around the desktop is simply superb!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> ^^I have Windows XP for Gaming.. Im uninstalling Windows Vista...
> And Btw, will your method of enabling compiz-fusion thing download some stuff from the internet?
> 
> I need to enable that gstreamer codec. I downloaded that 5.8MB file from the internet according to CadCrazy's thread.. See post #26 in this thread and see the offline method.
> ...


well, win xp can't play DX 10 games(or can it ? I heard dx 10 card is enuf even though you don't have dx in os)
my methord of compiz enabling downloads stuff only if its missing from your installation. I don't think you have to do it, as compiz fusion already exists. but just do it to be sure.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 4, 2008)

I wont enable all the DX10 effects. So it doesnt matter.. And im not a serious gamer...

Can somebody help me enable gstreamer plugin? see post #39


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> I wont enable all the DX10 effects. So it doesnt matter.. And im not a serious gamer...
> 
> Can somebody help me enable gstreamer plugin? see post #39


you are not a serious gamer but you chose nvidia8800 as user titlr but you use nvidia 8600gt.
bahut ajeeb admi hai re thu


----------



## nvidia (Feb 4, 2008)

^^Forget that.
Back to topic. How do i install gstreamer???


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> ^^Forget that.
> Back to topic. How do i install gstreamer???


Its already installed. All you need are its codecs.
You might want to catch hold of the build-essential package, and compile its codecs yourself.
Or, you can take somebody's help and get an AptOnCD disc with GStreamer plugins(codecs), vlc, xine, mplayer, etc.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 4, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> You might want to catch hold of the build-essential package, and compile its codecs yourself.


How do i do that?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> How do i do that?


sudo apt-get install build-essential

or just go here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30367


----------



## nvidia (Feb 4, 2008)

^^I entered that command in terminal. But the same thing happens...
See post #21 to see whats happening...

I went to that ubuntu forums link.
This is the error i get when i type
sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras in terminal...


> akshay@akshay-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree
> Reading state information... Done
> E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-restricted-extras


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 4, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> ^^I entered that command in terminal. But the same thing happens...
> See post #21 to see whats happening...
> 
> I went to that ubuntu forums link.
> ...


Before doing that just goto the terminal and type: sudo apt-get update

and then install the ubuntu-restricted extras. While that will install most of what you will need it is about 37mb download but then after installing that you may not need to install any codec/flash player etc. Do it if you can afford to download that much. Secondly there is is also a gui method to do this (synaptic etc.) but i'd suggest you use the terminal. You learn a lot that way 

next, i'd suggest you skip the build-essentials and stuff. Give yourself more time in linux and then start compiling. atm, just download and enjoy 

If you are low on bandwidht you can take help of cad-crazy for the offiline package insallation


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 4, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> You might want to catch hold of the build-essential package, and compile its codecs yourself.


 
Please, compiling stuff and that too codecs is the last thing you wanna tell a newbie.
Dude nvidia, you gotta enable the restricted repositories.
Do this , goto
System > Administration > Software Sources
and enable the universe,restricted and multiverse repositories.

Now, trying to play a file through totem should ask to download codecs.
And will download them for you.

Or you could do it in a single shot,
Type this in the terminal.
After you enable the repositories.


> $ sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-fluendo gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly


 
Regards,
ray


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2008)

oh ok, go to software sources and ensure that universe and multiverse are selected.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks a *lot* rayraven.
I did that thing and now, i can play audio files!!
All this was done in less than 6 MB!

Now i have heard of Wine. I think it will let me play NFSMW right? Has digit given it in any of its DVDs?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 4, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> oh ok, go to software sources and ensure that universe and multiverse are selected.


Yes and as I said after this you need to "Reload" or use the command "sudo apt-get update" to get started


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 4, 2008)

Congrats 
As for NFS MW, Not many people have been succesful in running it with Wine.
The percentage is a tad bit higher with Cedega -which is a commercial software forked from wine made to run only games.
You can try though.
Just one tip, run it - or any game for that matter,
from a linux partition, or at the most a fat32 one.
Running from ntfs just crashes games for me.

Regards,
ray


----------



## nvidia (Feb 4, 2008)

^^I have a linux ext3 partition...


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 4, 2008)

Here's a tut on gettin NFS MW working,
Its a tad-bit complicated for someone new to linux,
but i cud'nt find smthin easier.
And use wine instead of cedega mentioned in the tut.
*www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+NFSMW

Hope it helps,
ray


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2008)

@nvidia8800

forget installing non native games in linux, because all you will end up doing will be get the game running SLOWER than in windows, as the DirectX commands need to be translated to OpenGL to execute.

If you want to game in linux, get some good linux games. Doom3 will be a very good bet with your configuration. And Unreal Tournament 3 is another awssome game to try, but for it you need to add an extra gig of ram.


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 4, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> forget installing non native games in linux, because all you will end up doing will be get the game running SLOWER than in windows, as the DirectX commands need to be translated to OpenGL to execute.


 
Not quite true,
I play AOE and Counter-Strike on wine and I dont see any slow down, compared to windows.
But then again , maybe newer games might.

Regards,
ray


----------



## kalpik (Feb 4, 2008)

praka123 said:


> OK.I checked the gutsy nvidia version which is 100.14.19 which supports 8xxx series partially only.
> you should get latest nvidia driver *169.09* for full support which unfortunately missing in default Ubuntu gutsy installation.for that,you have to wait for the new drivers to hit gutsy.although this driver is provided with *hardy beta* .


You can always have the LATEST Nvidia driver on Ubuntu using Envy


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Feb 4, 2008)

I regularly play Warcraft III under wine, theres absolutely no performance difference if you run the game in its own X server and stop all GUI sessions
I tried playing NFS: MW under wine, the menu works fine....but crashes after the race starts


----------



## nvidia (Feb 4, 2008)

Forget about this gaming thing in Wine for a few days.. 

Can anybody tell me for what all the "sudo" command can be used and what does it stand for?


----------



## shady_inc (Feb 4, 2008)

You use sudo before any command to execute that command as Super user [it actually stands for *Su*per *Do*er.].You can read the manual on sudo [or any other command for that matter.] by typing in *man sudo*


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 4, 2008)

Sudo in layman's term is becoming the admin temporarily for executing the command succeeding it.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 4, 2008)

^if ur accustomed with Ubuntu,why not disable sudo via "visudo" and set a root's password.use su - to use root terminal 

sudo too can be risky may be not for home users,but for server/web admins.  as it uses SUID and it *can* be possibly used for a permission escalation.
*www.google.co.in/search?num=50&hl=en&safe=off&q=sudo+vulnerabilities&btnG=Search&meta=


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 4, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^if ur accustomed with Ubuntu,why not disable sudo via "visudo" and set a root's password.use su - to use root terminal
> 
> sudo too can be risky may be not for home users,but for server/web admins.  as it uses SUID and it *can* be possibly used for a permission escalation.
> *www.google.co.in/search?num=50&hl=en&safe=off&q=sudo+vulnerabilities&btnG=Search&meta=


Yeah Prakash, I've disabled sudo since a looooooooong time. My post was the reply to OP quesiton: What is sudo?


----------



## praka123 (Feb 4, 2008)

^that's gr8 to hear


----------



## nvidia (Feb 4, 2008)

^^So guyz, should i disable sudo?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 4, 2008)

^^^ *NO*


----------



## nvidia (Feb 4, 2008)

^ok


----------



## praka123 (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## nvidia (Feb 4, 2008)

praka123 said:


>



Is it necessary to install any security software for Ubuntu?


----------



## praka123 (Feb 4, 2008)

^absolutely no need at the moment.but do use synaptic to install a firewall script like "lokkit".when installed open a terminal and run "sudo lokkit" .done.thats all 

if you like zonealarm like detailed GUI,install "firestarter".you can install all these via synaptic.also,do update(press "reload" in synaptic when internet is connected) & upgrade ur packages regularly 
 enjoy Linuxing 8)


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 4, 2008)

Firewall is all that you need, if you are so paranoid. But if you aer behind a NAT (like the auto dial adsl modems, routers etc.), then prolly even that is not that much necessary unless you wanna scrutinize every bit of data leaving you computer.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 4, 2008)

^^Do i have to download the firewall or is it there in the CD?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 4, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> ^^Do i have to download the firewall or is it there in the CD?


Download. You need to download these software: lokkit, gnome-lokkit and ipmasq (tho the last 2 optional).

You can use Synaptic to select these software and click Install or u can use the CLI and type: sudo apt-get install lokkit gnome-lokkit ipmasq

They are a bunch of neat utilities and the total download size is only about 2.6MB. If you skip the gnome-lokkit (gui manangement of firewall for advanced settings) the the total download size is less than 200KB!


----------



## praka123 (Feb 4, 2008)

^*DONT INSTALL GNOME_LOKKIT*.It is buggy and  install's old  gtk1.2.!
dont!
install lokkit.that's all,dont care for FW things later!it just sets a rule that configures iptables


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 4, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^*DONT INSTALL GNOME_LOKKIT*.It is buggy and  install's old  gtk1.2.!
> dont!
> install lokkit.that's all,dont care for FW things later!it just sets a rule that configures iptables


I use gnome lokkit so suggest. Thanks for pointing out the stability issues, Prakash


----------



## nvidia (Feb 4, 2008)

^^I downloaded lokkit. It was just 128Kb. Now how do i install it?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 4, 2008)

It is installed  Press Alt + F2 to bring up the run dialog box or goto terminal and type: sudo lokkit

The config screen will appear. Make settings according. But be careful with the settings. If you set something incorrectly and block the wrong things you won't be able to access the inet or the network and/or devices thereof.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> ^^I downloaded lokkit. It was just 128Kb. Now how do i install it?


why download ?
doing suso apt-get install lokkit
will do.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 4, 2008)

^^Didnt know about that


----------



## praka123 (Feb 4, 2008)

^read *ubuntuguide.org ?


----------



## nvidia (Feb 4, 2008)

When i type 
sudo lokkit  in terminal it asks for my password and after that it says - "lokkit:Command not found"


----------



## shady_inc (Feb 4, 2008)

@ nvidia8800: You don't need to go to www to download apps for linux.Go toApplications>Add/Remove...To both install and remove day-to-day apps.Use Synaptic Package Manager for more advanced applications.You will have thousands of applications at your disposal.!



> When i type
> sudo lokkit in terminal it asks for my password and after that it says - "pAckage not found"


Did you do *sudo apt-get install lokkit*.?I guess not.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 4, 2008)

The one on the CD (is there any?? never realised) would prolly be an older version. Don't worry nvidia, you did nothing wrong


----------



## nvidia (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks Shady.
I cant believe there are soooo many apps that are there to install...
But i cant find lokkit in Add/Remove....


----------



## praka123 (Feb 4, 2008)

^go to menu System>administration>Synaptic package manager 
remember having internet ON !


----------



## nvidia (Feb 4, 2008)

^^I have found lokkit there and i downloaded it. But i'm unable to install it whatsoever.


----------



## shady_inc (Feb 4, 2008)

You downloaded the file from Synaptic means it has been installed.Now go back to Terminal and try *sudo lokkit*


----------



## nvidia (Feb 4, 2008)

Thats what i did... In terminal i get the following error... 


> akshay@akshay-desktop:~$ sudo lokkit
> [sudo] password for akshay:
> sudo: lokkit: command not found
> akshay@akshay-desktop:~$


----------



## praka123 (Feb 4, 2008)

^it seems u dont have lokkit installed?select by double clicking "lokkit" in synaptic.(u need *INTERNET ON* to download and install)
then,

```
whereis lokkit
```


----------



## nvidia (Feb 5, 2008)

^^I had internet ON and installed lokkit. But when i type whereis lokkit in terminal nothing happens... 


> akshay@akshay-desktop:~$ whereis lokkit
> lokkit:
> akshay@akshay-desktop:~$


----------



## praka123 (Feb 5, 2008)

^u have lokkit not installed


----------



## nvidia (Feb 5, 2008)

^^In that synaptic package manager, i think i installed it...


----------



## praka123 (Feb 5, 2008)

^then close synaptic and open a terminal(in menu Appliactionas>Accssrs>Terminal)
run:
"sudo apt-get install lokkit" wait for complete download and install.make sure NET is connected.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 5, 2008)

are don't go installing stuff the offline way when you have net.
first, ensure that the net is conected. For that, access the digit forum thru firefox to confirm.
then go to applications==>Assosaries==>Terminal
when a terminal window opens, type the following lines within it:

```
sudo apt-get install lokkit
```
now lokkit is installed.
then you can use lokkit.

and yes, if you want other software like Xine, VLC, etc, I can give you that code too. Just do

```
sudo apt-get install <package1> <package2> <package3> <this_continues>
```
or just browse for them in synaptic package manager.
All available software like the one above, have websites which give instructions like the one I, Prakash, etc gave you. You can follow them to install thousands of software packages.


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 5, 2008)

so @nvidia8800 how are doing?
formatting this time too


----------



## nvidia (Feb 5, 2008)

I installed lokkit...
Thanks a lot to all of you guys...


gary4gar said:


> so @nvidia8800 how are doing?
> formatting this time too


No... Im sticking to Ubuntu... 
Btw, can someone tell me the names of the fonts that are used in XP or Vista? I feel a little uncomfortable with the default fonts here....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 5, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> I installed lokkit...
> Thanks a lot to all of you guys...
> 
> No... Im sticking to Ubuntu...
> Btw, can someone tell me the names of the fonts that are used in XP or Vista? I feel a little uncomfortable with the default fonts here....


just copy fonts from mac, xp, vista font folders to your ubuntu fonts folder. ask for it here.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 5, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> I installed lokkit...
> Thanks a lot to all of you guys...
> 
> No... Im sticking to Ubuntu...
> Btw, can someone tell me the names of the fonts that are used in XP or Vista? I feel a little uncomfortable with the default fonts here....


Tahoma, segui, lucida grande, apple garmond, aquabase. Copy all the .ttf files to the fonts folder in ubuntu.

To goto the fonts folder, u need to open it as root. To do that press Alt + F2 to bring up the run dialog box and type: gksu nautilus and press enter. When nautilus (file manager launches), on the loacation toolbar click on the pen and paper icon (if its in button mode) to bring in the text mode. Now goto the folder where the .ttf files are saved. Copy athem all. Now type this in the location bar: fonts:/// and press enter. Paste all the fonts. Log off and log back on and haf all the fonts installed.

To save half the procedure said above create a luancher (shortcut) on desktop with the command: gksu nautilus This launcher will serve as your root nautilus whenever you need to do an admin task. I know the post appears long, but i've made sure there are not doubts and haf tried to explain most things so that you blindly don't follow instructions but know actually what are you doing and learn


----------



## praka123 (Feb 5, 2008)

better copy those fonts to ur /usr/share/fonts/truetype/*myfonts* dir.
open a terminal and run:

```
sudo mkdir /usr/share/fonts/truetype/myfonts
```
now copy the fonts to the myfonts dir(u need root permissions) rather than copying into ~/.fonts/ dir and do a "sudo fc-cache -fv" thats it!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 5, 2008)

praka123 said:


> better copy those fonts to ur /usr/share/fonts/truetype/*myfonts* dir.
> open a terminal and run:
> 
> ```
> ...


Yeah what Prakash says is a good way to segregate fonts. I'd suggest that too.

BTW, prakash with root nautilus window and fonts:/// it opens the global font folder


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 6, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ```
> sudo mkdir /usr/share/fonts/truetype/myfonts
> ```
> now copy the fonts to the myfonts dir(u need root permissions) rather than copying into ~/.fonts/ dir and do a "sudo fc-cache -fv" thats it!




I dont think "fc-cache" needs root priveleges.
It doesnt on my zenwalk system
Does it on ubuntu?


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 6, 2008)

No, It does not need root privileges.

btw, why people find font rendering in Ubuntu as bad?


mine is pretty much default, does it look bad?


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 6, 2008)

Its kinda too small to say dude.
But yeah, I dont think Ubuntu's fonts are too bad,
I did try the live-cd a couple of days back, and it was fine.
Personally though, Apple fonts rock.


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 6, 2008)

rayraven said:


> Its kinda too small to say dude.
> But yeah, I dont think Ubuntu's fonts are too bad,
> I did try the live-cd a couple of days back, and it was fine.
> Personally though, Apple fonts rock.


Dunno, i never feel much difference, but if you use another os then you may feel difference


----------



## praka123 (Feb 6, 2008)

@rayravanan:yes,ofcourse,u can do fc-cache as local user in debian.
@gary:ur attached images are too small!

I have anti-aliasing set to "slight" as I liked it that way.though I can sharpen the fonts,I like this way: 
*img3.uploadhouse.com/fileuploads/1213/1213145e44d65c788bd337fbef83a1af45d56df.png

so,gaurish,u can may be correct ur dpi to a more bigger value 

```
xdpyinfo |grep dots
```
^will show ur current dpi.
you can follow my tutorial here for fixing dpi :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=158983&postcount=56
^find the dpi most suitable for ur monitor(for 15" it is 96dpi and 17" 100dpi)
you can add below variable to ur /etc/X11/xorg.conf "device" section 

```
Section "Device"
    Identifier    "ur card name"
   [...]
[B]    Option          "DPI"   "96 x 96"[/B]
EndSection
```
now restart ur X server and go to Gnome menu System>preferences>Appearance>Font>Advanced
set dpi as "ur value" select Hinting to  "slight" or "medium".
enable "subpixel rendering" if u got a LCD/TFT display.


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 6, 2008)

DPI is not small


> $ xdpyinfo |grep dots
> resolution:    104x113 dots per inch
> 
> $ xdpyinfo | grep dimen
> dimensions:    1280x1024 pixels (313x230 millimeters)



17" sync master


----------



## praka123 (Feb 6, 2008)

^click the "details" and tinker with "hinting" option to the one which is comfortable to u  and *106dpi* seems fine for ur resolution.


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 6, 2008)

```
$ xdpyinfo |grep dots
  resolution:    104x113 dots per inch
```
How is it now?


----------



## nvidia (Feb 6, 2008)

So guys whats the final answer? Which method should i follow to get better fonts?


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 6, 2008)

It depends on you dude,
People like things differently,
Prakash there likes anti-aliasing set to slight, I like it set to full.
Tinker around with the settings and see what fits you.

Regards,
ray


----------



## nvidia (Feb 6, 2008)

^^I'd like the AA to be at full.. So which is the method to do so?


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 6, 2008)

Which DE are you using? Gnome/Xfce/KDE?
I use only Xfce so, if use something else, someone else might have to tell you.

Regards,
ray


----------



## nvidia (Feb 6, 2008)

I think im using Gnome.. How do i find out anyways?


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 6, 2008)

Try looking in the Appearence preferences , like in gary's screenshot.
Tinker with it , and you might find a set that suits you.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 6, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> ^^I'd like the AA to be at full.. So which is the method to do so?



Right click on desktop > Change backgroud > Fonts tab. Tinker with settings. I set these things in the Details... dialog: 96dpi, Smoothing: Subpixel (LCDs, since I use a laptop), Hinting: Slight. Subpixel order: RGB.

I thot only I find the default rendering on my lcd horrible!!! 

This is how my screen looks with settings:

*img253.imageshack.us/img253/9007/screenshot1dc6.th.png


----------



## praka123 (Feb 6, 2008)

@gary:get me a magnifying lense also with the screenshots u attached 
anyways,if ur happy with the font rendering,why should i worry 8)

...and I am using FF3beta4 8)


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 6, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @gary:get me a magnifying lense also with the screenshots u attached
> anyways,if ur happy with the font rendering,why should i worry 8)
> 
> ...and I am using FF3beta4 8)


Actually i too use FF beta but i want a stable browser as i do a lot of banking & other E-commerce transactions. so i am using the stale version. 

*i28.tinypic.com/72b0nc.png


now you do not need any magnifying lense to see


----------



## praka123 (Feb 6, 2008)

^OK.ur font selection is not good in my personal opinion.go to firefox>preferences menu and select some good scaling fonts like Tahoma etc.see infra dudes screenshot.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 6, 2008)

^^^ I second that! Change the AA options and I think it a tad too big!


----------



## nvidia (Feb 6, 2008)

@infra_red_dude: Those fonts that you have in your screenshot like Tahoma and Aquabase and Bitstream Sans vera ROMAN is not available...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 6, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> @infra_red_dude: Those fonts that you have in your screenshot like Tahoma and Aquabase and Bitstream Sans vera ROMAN is not available...


somebody please send this guy mac fonts and win fonts in a zipfile


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 6, 2008)

please sugg me the latest debian based distro!!even debian sid gives graphix errors.!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 6, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> please sugg me the latest debian based distro!!even debian sid gives graphix errors.!


tere jaise log ke liye debian sid is too much, as its unstable and n00b unfriendly.
linux Mint le aur masti maar.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 6, 2008)

^^
linuxmint bhi nahi chalta mere GPU pe.aur kuch bata!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 6, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> linuxmint bhi nahi chalta mere GPU pe.aur kuch bata!!


install it with nvidia restricted drivers.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 6, 2008)

i installed gusty but i have a lot of probs with drivers.plzzzz help


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 6, 2008)

You can get the font installing guide here: *ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/09/installing-microsoft-fonts/

Its for the prev. version of Ubuntu (7.04, Feisty) but works well on 7.10 (gutsy).

You can get addiitonal fonts here: *www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/MS+True+Type+core+fonts?content=19259 
Just use the method prakash mentioned to install them


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 6, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> linuxmint bhi nahi chalta mere GPU pe.aur kuch bata!!


Goto System>admintration>restricted drivers manager


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 6, 2008)

why can't Linux developers come out with a common standard for Linux structure??


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 6, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> why can't Linux developers come out with a common standard for Linux structure??


you are late in asking this question by 12 years. Its been ages since a common standard for linux came. Whats the problem you got ?


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 7, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> why can't Linux developers come out with a common standard for Linux structure??


i Guess, the next question would why Linux can' as windows


----------



## praka123 (Feb 7, 2008)

^n^
read:
*www.linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm


----------



## nvidia (Jul 27, 2008)

Can someone help me install this --> *gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Mac4Lin+ver.0.4+Emerald+Theme?content=71995


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 27, 2008)

Lol infra_red_dude should be able to help you with that XD. You might post the error you get also on install.


----------



## nvidia (Jul 27, 2008)

^Yeah.. Was looking for him.. 
I downloaded it from SourceForge but i cant find the GTK metacity theme.tar.gz or whatever the file name was in the pdf...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 27, 2008)

Dude.. just extract the Mac4Lin_part_xxx.tar.gz files. You will find all the necessary resources in separate folders. This is clearly given in the documentation. Read that.


----------



## nvidia (Jul 28, 2008)

> Goto System > Preferences >
> Appearance. Click Install.
> Browse and choose the
> Mac4Lin GTK Metacity
> ...


But in the GTK Metacity Folder there are 4 .tar.gz files. 
Mac4Lin_GTK_Graphite_v0.4.tar.gz
Mac4Lin_GTK_MacMenu_0.4.tar.gz
Mac4Lin_GTK_MacMenu_Graphite_v0.4.tar.gz
Mac4Lin_GTK_v0.4.tar.gz
But i there is no metacity theme.tar.gz!


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2008)

Do one thing ,extract these files to separate folders and then place all of them into *.themes* folder if you are on *Gnome*.

To view hidden folder in *nautilus* press "CTRL+h"

Now open System>Preferences>Appearance
and select by pressing customize button and clicky clicky coo


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 28, 2008)

nvidia said:


> But in the GTK Metacity Folder there are 4 .tar.gz files.
> Mac4Lin_GTK_Graphite_v0.4.tar.gz
> Mac4Lin_GTK_MacMenu_0.4.tar.gz
> Mac4Lin_GTK_MacMenu_Graphite_v0.4.tar.gz
> ...


All the .tar.gz files contain both GTK and Metacity themes.


----------

